# Seeing "Sucuri CloudProxy" pages sporadically



## BrettStah

Reloading the same page typically returns what I was expecting - but I've seen this 2-3 times this morning, and figured you guys would want to know.


----------



## Mike Lang

Hmm, I haven't seen that yet...


----------



## David Bott

I have not seen it either, but we will look into it to see if it on our side.

Thanks


----------



## BrettStah

OK, and it could be something that is affecting just me - I realized I'm connected to my company's VPN and have been all morning.


----------



## tatergator1

This is widespread. I had it once a few hours ago as well. Also reported in another thread here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530466


----------



## betamax

I've had it several times now.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...Please let me know if this cleared up.

Thank you.


----------



## JYoung

I'm seeing it now sporadically.


----------



## kdmorse

Just saw it twice.


----------



## zalusky

Same here!


----------



## David Bott

Grrrrrrr

Sorry all. Still trying to find why this started.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

See it this morning for the first time.


----------



## JoeKustra

This started recently and has been getting worse for me.


----------



## David Bott

It is still being looked at. Sucuri is not sure why it is happening.


----------



## super dave

Glad to know, I saw it twice this morning. Was informed of this post on the Facebook TiVo Group page.


----------



## NorthAlabama

just hit the error page about 6 times between 3:20pm & 3:25pm cdt, clearing the browser cache had no effect:

Error Code: HTTP 504
Error Message: Backend or gateway connection timeout.
Server ID: cp14009



eta: the timeout created a duplicate post


----------



## scandia101

I saw it 8 times in just a few minutes at around 3:30(C) today.


----------



## LoadStar

Does it help to report the details when we get the error? If so, just got it at 10:01 PM CDT, with the following details:
- Error Code: HTTP 504
- Error Message: Backend or gateway connection timeout.
- Server ID: cp12009


----------



## David Bott

Nope...does not help as we know the error. We just can't seem to find why we have the error.


----------



## ewolfr

I just tried to attach a screenshot to a post and got this error:



> Your IP: 99.x.x.x
> URL: www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=
> Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64; rv:25.5) Gecko/20150608 Firefox/31.9 PaleMoon/25.5.0
> Block ID: BLKUP2
> Block reason: Your request (or upload) was not authorized due to its content.
> Time: Sun, 26 Jul 2015 22:40:18 -0400
> Server ID: cp11009


----------



## David Bott

Logs show that something that looked like PHP code was embedded in the image.


----------



## David Bott

OK, we think we finely found the issue. It was due to the routing path from a proxy server you may have been routed through. 

So we have just made the DNS changes and over time your host will get the new IP address of the server cluster that the site is on and I hope the issue will go away over the next few hours as the change propagates out.


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...Is anyone seeing that Sucuri Timeout message or has it seem to go away?

Thanks


----------



## NorthAlabama

haven't seen it since my last post. :up:


----------



## justen_m

Just got another one! ~19:52 CDT, 31JUL2015, after clicking the New Posts button.

Error details
Error Code: HTTP 504
Error Message: Backend or gateway connection timeout.
Server ID: cp2022

[edit] I opened a new tab to post this, and got a double post when I did. I deleted the duplicate.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

Just saw it at 9:03 pm Eastern time.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I just got it, too.


----------



## ngsmith

Just got it


----------



## kdmorse

It's been pretty common over the past 2 hours. I've seen it dozens of times.


----------



## SeanC

I've seen it many times this evening as well. I'm on Comcast in Massachusetts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I saw it once yesterday, and "refresh" cleared it. Didn't think anything of it until I saw this thread...


----------



## dianebrat

I got it so much last night around 10:30 PM ET I just gave up and figured I'd come back in the AM.


----------



## David Bott

This time it was not us or not Sucuri. It was a major data outage in Dallas at our Colo4 network center. It affected thousands of server.

I also ave up waiting and went to bed.


----------



## justen_m

David Bott said:


> This time it was not us or not Sucuri. It was a major data outage in Dallas at our Colo4 network center. It affected thousands of server.


Any chance the problem loging in to online.tivo.com is related to the server outage? (yeah, not forum related, I posted about that in this thread 
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10583527#post10583527)

The login has been down for almost four hours now, even though the main page is available.


----------



## David Bott

No idea.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i received the sucuri page @ 6:55 & 7:02 this morning.


----------



## kaszeta

Yup, just received it at 8:10 EDT.


----------



## eddyj

Got one a little while ago.

edit: and again, just after I posted that.


----------



## David Bott

Colo4 having issues again! Again not us. Grrrrrr


----------



## cditty

I just got this error trying to upload a file to the site.



Code:


Block details
Your IP: 166.137.248.53
URL: www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=
Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_10_5) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/44.0.2403.155 Safari/537.36
Block ID: BLKUP2
Block reason: Your request (or upload) was not authorized due to its content.
Time: Wed, 19 Aug 2015 11:11:23 -0400
Server ID: cp2022

As far as I know, there are no proxys on this connection on my end.


----------



## David Bott

It says it did not like the file. I am guessing an image for you did not mention. Some image files can be embedded with code and the system looks for such things.


----------



## Hank

David Bott said:


> It says it did not like the file. I am guessing an image for you did not mention. Some image files can be embedded with code and the system looks for such things.


I've been getting this same message about 50% of the time I try to upload images. If I tweak the image a few bits and re-upload it usually works. But it's a hassle and frustrating when I just want to upload a quick image. I think the Securi thing is dialed in way to tight for regular image upload. Their system should be able to easily detect the difference between a regular jpg or png image and one that ACTUALLY has embedded code.


----------



## cditty

David Bott said:


> It says it did not like the file. I am guessing an image for you did not mention. Some image files can be embedded with code and the system looks for such things.


It was a zip file of a saved game for Fallout Shelter.


----------



## Mike Lang

Under 100kb?


----------



## cditty

If you are asking me, yup. 36kb


----------



## David Bott

Based on what it is, to me, I can maybe understand why it thinks it may be code.


----------



## David Bott

At this time I have turned off the upload checker even though it is not recommended to do so.


----------



## Hank

David Bott said:


> At this time I have turned off the upload checker even though it is not recommended to do so.


Do you have any more granularity? Say, ON for zip files, OFF for PNG/JPGs?

Because yeah, a ZIP file could have anything inside it.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...Nope. It is an all or nothing upload test.


----------

